# Let's see those Halon X comp setups!



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

Let's see those halon x comp setups you guys and gals have out there! I just got mine and am in the process of setting up mine still!


----------



## PSESINISTER (Mar 6, 2014)

Still getting it set up. Love it!


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

PSESINISTER said:


> Still getting it set up. Love it!


 looks good!!


----------



## soundtx (Nov 19, 2008)

Loving my Halon x comp. Smoke 
Axcel carbon achieve 
B stinger bars
Limbdriver pro elite
GT 22's
Sorry about the sideways view. But computer illiterate


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

soundtx said:


> Loving my Halon x comp. Smoke
> Axcel carbon achieve
> B stinger bars
> Limbdriver pro elite
> ...


My setup is the exact same when I get all my orders in through the mail! Except mine will have an AAE Freakshow rest!


----------



## PSESINISTER (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you guys give a good recommendation for a lower mount for my left-handed Comp. I am going to use a B stinger set up.


----------



## Archerynut16 (Oct 6, 2016)

My new comp


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## GHTiger (Feb 25, 2015)

I love the white


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

tweeter196 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! What's up with all the stabilizers??!! LOL


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

arrowblaster said:


> Looks great! What's up with all the stabilizers??!! LOL


I shoot 3D competitively open class sometimes. Helps me make steadier shots at longer distances is all. I don't use them when I hunt. Thanks. I love the Comp.


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

PSESINISTER said:


> Can you guys give a good recommendation for a lower mount for my left-handed Comp. I am going to use a B stinger set up.


AAE gripper mount is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

arrowblaster said:


> Looks great! What's up with all the stabilizers??!! LOL


LOL, not use to seeing stabs on his bows either, at least on the front.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

nochance said:


> LOL, not use to seeing stabs on his bows either, at least on the front.


Yeah it's funny....I kinda like it now LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice bow!


PSESINISTER said:


> Still getting it set up. Love it!


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice looking bow there!


tweeter196 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

I like the white, looks clean!


Archerynut16 said:


> My new comp


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice bow man!


soundtx said:


> Loving my Halon x comp. Smoke
> Axcel carbon achieve
> B stinger bars
> Limbdriver pro elite
> ...


----------

